# 1966 Triumph 3 Spd



## Ryan B (Jul 15, 2016)

Sorry no pics, but I'm looking at a triumph looks all original with a sturmey hub dated 1966, I don't know much about them seller is asking 95$, hoping someone can educate me a little more on triumphs and if they are worth anything.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 15, 2016)

A complete bike is worth it. Unless it's all rusted out, repainted, and rigged together with mismatched parts.

I bought one a year or so ago in mint condition for $150, and sold it for $350, just had to clean it and air up the tires.

Plus, they ride great, if you want to keep it.


----------



## bulldog1935 (Jul 16, 2016)

Triumph was a division of BSA bought by Raleigh in 1956. 
Your bike was made in Nottingham.  
If it's not a weathered rust pile, the price is a steal.  We'd like to see _somebody's_ photos


----------



## Ryan B (Jul 16, 2016)

Thanks guys I'll post some pics, hopefully I can go get it this weekend.


----------



## Ryan B (Jul 16, 2016)

Picked it up today, should clean up really well. I plan on riding this one quite a bit.


----------



## bairdco (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks good. Should shiny up real nice.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jul 16, 2016)

Probably worth it. Check the fork for alignment- it looks like it got bent. That can certainly be fixed on these though. It should clean up well enough.


----------

